# [KiT] 161 Wallpapers



## oohTONY (18 Avril 2007)

Pour ceux qui cherchent des WALLPAPERS, en voici 161, souvent refait ou fait par moi : il a fallut enlever des logos ou le nom des createurs (désolé mais c'est pas beau), les mettre en WIDE, agrandir la résolution....
Voiture, Apple, jolies filles, abstraits.... ya un peu de tout


Aperçu :
*CLIQUEZ iCi : ENREGISTRER SOUS..... ( 111 Mo )*






*CLIQUEZ iCi : ENREGISTRER SOUS..... ( 111 Mo )*



Dites moi ceux que vous préférés voir si mes photos en font parties 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Avril 2007)

Beau travail Tony, merci pour cette initiative


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2007)

Très bonne iniative de ta part, merci !


----------



## oohTONY (19 Avril 2007)

Merci, c'est pas grand chose et content que ça fasse plaisir


----------



## oohTONY (24 Avril 2007)

90,71% des transferts de mon FTP sont pour ce KiT
8 749 534 ko soit plus de 8,5 Go de transférés mais très peu de messages


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Et oui tout le monde se sert sans remercier, c'est pas sympa en effet bref comme d'habitude .


----------



## Pouasson (25 Avril 2007)

Et bah moi, en tant que gros newbee, je te remercie de cette initiative 
&#192; la vue des miniatures, la plupart des Wall sont jolis, et en plus d&#233;j&#224; refaits, donc cela &#233;vite une recherche hasardeuse et souvent peu fructueuse 
Merci


----------



## pjak (25 Avril 2007)

et ben en voila une belle violation des droits d'auteur! 

attention ca peut être dangereux, toutes ces images ne sont certainement pas libres de droit (surtout celle ou il y avait un logo ou le nom de l'auteur)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

On le sait tu sais, c'est juste une collection de wallpapers que le monsieur aime bien.
On oublie trèèèèèèès souvent le nom des auteurs.


----------



## oohTONY (25 Avril 2007)

Que je le fasse moi et que je les propose ou que je les donnes avec le nom des sites et createurs pour que vous les enleviez vous même ça revient au même. 
De plus la majorité sont mis librement sur le net, principalement sur DeviantArt.... 
Et puis je ne gagne strictement rien à part 2/3 points DISCO


----------



## pjak (25 Avril 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Que je le fasse moi et que je les propose ou que je les donnes avec le nom des sites et createurs pour que vous les enleviez vous m&#234;me &#231;a revient au m&#234;me.
> De plus la majorit&#233; sont mis librement sur le net, principalement sur DeviantArt....
> Et puis je ne gagne strictement rien &#224; part 2/3 points DISCO



tout cela n'enl&#232;ve rien au fait qu'il s'agit d'une violation du droit de propri&#233;t&#233; des auteurs de ces images... tu vires leur nom et tu mets &#224; disposition leurs images! ca peut s'apparenter &#224; du vol, juridiquement parlant, m&#234;me si tu ne recois aucune r&#233;mun&#233;ration!

il suffit qu'un seul auteur soit m&#233;content que tu aies modifi&#233; son oeuvre, que tu l'aies "anonymis&#233;" pour que tu puisses avoir des probl&#232;mes!

Attention! je ne dis pas ca pour faire peur! mais simplement pour vous informer du droit en vigueur... personne ne va te d&#233;noncer mais bon... disons que c'est aussi ill&#233;gal que le p2p sur des mp3.

Ca parait con je sais, mais si t'avais laiss&#233; les noms, et que nous on les ait vir&#233; chez nous ben ca n'aurait rien eu d'ill&#233;gal... (pourtant t'as raison , je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est moche les noms)

mais bon jdis ca, jdis rien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2007)

Ce sont juste des wallpapers calme toi .


----------



## pjak (25 Avril 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ce sont juste des wallpapers calme toi .



 ah mais moi je m'en fous! c'est juste pour vous prévenir! après chacun fait comme il veut!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucouo, ils sont très sympas !!!
J'aime beaucoup !

N'hésite pas à refaire de nouveau pack...


----------



## Bibouse (28 Avril 2007)

Super sympa comme initiative, merci bcp


----------



## oohTONY (13 Mai 2007)

Nous arrivons à plus de 26,7 Go de téléchargement soit plus de *2400* téléchargements pour ce fichier !!!


----------



## Darkfire (13 Mai 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Nous arrivons à plus de 26,7 Go de téléchargement soit plus de *2400* téléchargements pour ce fichier !!!



Euh...moi j'arrive à un résultat de 240 téléchargments  
Ce qui est tout de même déjà remarquable. 

(26.7 Go/ 111 Mo ---> 26'700 / 111 = 240)


----------



## oohTONY (14 Mai 2007)

Ahahha :rateau: effectivement j'ai oublié un '1'


----------



## oohTONY (4 Juin 2007)

J'ai fait un site avec plein de Wallpaper (et plus chaque jour).
Est-ce que je peux en faire le Pub sur Mac-Gé ? Si oui, ou ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2007)

Dans ton profil et dans ta signature.


----------



## oohTONY (5 Juin 2007)

Alors pour commencer :
------------
Bonjour,
Je suis en pleine cr&#233;ation et alimentation d'un site de Wallpapers.
Je les veux en WIDE, beaux, et modernes = en g&#233;n&#233;ral ce qui pla&#238;t aux Mac-Users vue la Galerie...





*WALLPAMAC.free.fr*

Dites moi ce que vous en penser, des suggestions ? Des reproches ? Des images &#224; m'envoyer ?

Merci   

Si vous voulez soutenir mon site j'ai fait deux USERBARs &#224; mettre en signature.
Pour cela il suffit de copier, coller le code suivant :


```
[url =http://Wallpamac.free.fr ][ img]http://monbureau9.free.fr/WALLPAMAC.free.fr.jpg[/img][/url]
```

Aper&#231;u : 90x15px




Les balises CODE ne fonctionnant pas il suffit de retirer l'espace entre  '[url' et '=' puis [ img]


```
[url =http://Wallpamac.free.fr][ img]http://monbureau9.free.fr/WALLPAMAC.free.fr-.png[/img][/url]
```
Aper&#231;u : 350x19




Merci &#224; vous


----------



## Darkfire (5 Juin 2007)

Très bonne idée !  
J'ai adopté ta bann. ! Bien que je ne sois pas encore un suffisamment gros posteur pour que tu gagnes beaucoup de visites, c'est déjà ça.  
a+++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Dites moi ce que vous en penser, des suggestions ? Des reproches ? Des images à m'envoyer ?



C'est une bonne idée, mais la moindre des choses, ce serait de respecter le nom des auteurs. Cela ne coute rien de rajouter "crée par x". 

En plus tu héberges sur ton propre serveur des créations qui ne sont pas les tiennes. Tu devrais héberger les vignettes clicables, mais linker sur les sites originaux. 

Si ton site se fait connaitre, tu vas avoir de gros problèmes.


----------



## oohTONY (5 Juin 2007)

Arf, on a pas le droit d'utiliser les Walls en les hébergeant soit même ? Parce que les sites à base de liens ça donne pleins de liens mort 

Et j''aimerais bien ajouter 'créé par x' mais je n'ai plus les auteurs de tout ces images. Mais une fois mon Stock épuisé je rajoute le nom (c'était prévu).


----------



## Darkfire (5 Juin 2007)

tumb a dit:


> C'est une bonne idée, mais la moindre des choses, ce serait de respecter le nom des auteurs. Cela ne coute rien de rajouter "crée par x".
> 
> En plus tu héberges sur ton propre serveur des créations qui ne sont pas les tiennes. Tu devrais héberger les vignettes clicables, mais linker sur les sites originaux.
> 
> Si ton site se fait connaitre, tu vas avoir de gros problèmes.



Arf...quand les spécialistes viennent donner un avis plus professionnel ça devient tout de suite plus compliqué.   
Mais il a raison, il serait bien de mettre les noms d'auteurs...
a+++


----------



## oohTONY (5 Juin 2007)

Si vous avez les noms postez les en commentaires car j'aimerais bien les avoir mais ce n'est pas le cas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Juin 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Arf, on a pas le droit d'utiliser les Walls en les hébergeant soit même ? Parce que les sites à base de liens ça donne pleins de liens mort
> 
> Et j''aimerais bien ajouter 'créé par x' mais je n'ai plus les auteurs de tout ces images. Mais une fois mon Stock épuisé je rajoute le nom (c'était prévu).



Non, théoriquement tu n'as pas le droit de les héberger toi même. C'est une violation de copyright. Je suis cool quant aux ©, mais ce n'est pas le cas de la plupart des artistes. 

Je vois que la plupart proviennent de dA... les liens morts, ca arrivent, mais c'est quand même assez rare. Je vais te poster quelques commentaires, mais je ne connais pas tout.


----------



## oohTONY (6 Juin 2007)

Merci,
J'ai ajouté pas mal de noms mais il en manque une bonne partie. Maintenant je les laisses dans le nom du fichier....

>> ce soir un Wall bien marrant si vous voulez  :rateau:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Juin 2007)

Sinon, ce que tu peux faire c'est mettre les wall sur ton serveur mais aussi proposé le liens vers le site de l'auteur ou vers son DeviantArt. Sinon très bonne initative, les wall choisient sont assez sympas !


----------



## oohTONY (8 Juin 2007)

C'est ce que j'ai fait,
Dès que je peux je mets un lien vers le site de l'auteur


----------



## Klakinoumi (12 Juin 2007)

Merci pour le pack en tout cas, toujours sympa les fonds d'&#233;cran des mac user...


----------



## oohTONY (21 Juin 2007)

*TELECHARGER LE WIDGET WALLPAMAC *


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

Merci Tony !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2007)

oui, merci beaucoup Tony.  Je viens d'inclure ton blog dans le tutoriel, en sujet épinglé. En espérant que cela puisse développer ton audience.


----------



## r e m y (27 Juin 2007)

Personnellement je trouve sympa l'id&#233;e de r&#233;f&#233;rencer des wallpapers de qualit&#233;.  

MAIS caviarder des cr&#233;ations originales en effa&#231;ant les logos et nom d'auteur m'est insupportable. C'est un manque total de consid&#233;ration pour ceux qui ont pass&#233; des heures &#224; cr&#233;er ces images!  

Que dirais-tu si je reprenais ton widget pour l'adapter &#224; la diffusion de mes propres cr&#233;ations en effa&#231;ant toute mention de son cr&#233;ateur original.

J'ai bien envie de l'appeler WALLPAMOI

Apr&#232;s tout ce n'est qu'un widget!:mouais:


----------



## oohTONY (27 Juin 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour ces petites modifications tr&#232;s rares mais l'auteur est d&#232;s que possible indiqu&#233; avec un lien vers sont site.
Je trouve les signatures compl&#232;tement disgracieuses et inutiles. Si elles serraient tr&#232;s discr&#232;tes oui, mais parfois c'est trop gros 
Si les auteurs n'en sont pas satisfait je ne m'opposerait absolument pas &#224; une rectification... 

Pour le Widget c'est pas comparable mais moi les WALLs que je fais si je les signes c'est tr&#232;s petit et transparent. A partir du moment ou l'on ce fait pas passer pour le cr&#233;ateur &#231;a ne me pose pas de probl&#232;me.

> Merci beaucoup Tumb, je vais t'envoyer un lien sp&#233;cial par MP qui me permettra de conna&#238;tre les cliques de ce lien si cela ne pose pas de probl&#232;me...


----------



## oohTONY (4 Juillet 2007)

Hello,
Je cherche un partenaire que pourrait m'aider à trouver de jolies Walls dans le style de ceux déjà présent sur mon site.
Il aura un code d'accès pour ajouter un des articles et un accès au FTP pour héberger les images dans leur taille originale + l'aperçu en 340x213.
Aucune connaissance en programmation n'est requise, juste du bon goût et respecter le style du site.
Par contre si vous avez des connaissances en Programmation WEB c'est super... nous pourrions voir pour améliorer le site.
MERCI

wallpamac [ a t ] gmail [ . ] com


----------

